# Ex-Communicated Sikhs : Chance For Them To Get Back Into Fold



## Archived_Member16 (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Excommunicated get apology chance: Sikh high priests*

*Ex-Communicated Sikhs*
*Chance for them to get back into fold*
*Neeraj Bagga/Tribune News Service *​ 
Amritsar, June 6

Akal Takht Jathedar Giani Gurbachan Singh in his address on the 26th anniversary of Operation Bluestar today urged all Sikh leaders to sink their differences and take up the issue of “blacklist” having names of Sikhs with the Central government. 


The SGPC, along with religious organisations, performed the bhog of akhand path to seek peace for those who were killed during Operation Bluestar in the Golden Temple. 

However, activists of radical Sikh organisations raised slogans in favour of “Khalistan” and Sant Jarnail Singh Bhindranwale in the front of Akal Takht. SAD (Amritsar) president Simranjit Singh Maan and other radical leaders also addressed the gathering and some of them were wearing T-shirts with pictures of Bhindranwale. 

Meanwhile, the Jathedar expressed concern over the non-release of Sikh youths from jails though they had completed their sentences since long. 

At a separate meeting of the five Sikh high priests held at Akal Takht today, it was decided to offer a golden chance to all ex-communicated persons to return to the mainstream of the Sikh community after seeking pardon for their mistakes at Akal Takht. 

They also prohibited Sikh scholars and sangat from commenting on Dasam Granth unless the final decision was taken by Akal Takht in this regard. 

Earlier, without naming the Dal Khalsa, which held a protest against the SGPC to build memorial to those killed in Operation Bluestar, he said it did not hold well to do politics in the name of “martyrs”. 

He added that memorials were not the only way to pay regards to the departed souls, but the right way was to follow in their footsteps. 

Takht Kesgarh Sahib Jathedar Giani Tarlochan Singh, Takht Damdama Sahib Jathedar Giani Balwant Singh Nandgarh and Harmandar Sahib head granthi Giani Jaswinder Singh were also present. 

In another significant decision, they said only significant matters pertaining to the community could be brought to the notice of the Takht. They said all pending matters with the Takht would be handed over to the Dharam Prachar Committee of the SGPC to look into them.

http://www.tribuneindia.com/2010/20100607/punjab.htm#10


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Excommunicated get apology chance: Sikh high priests*

Soul Jyot ji

What is your prognosis? Will all be silenced? Or...is this only going to promote further polarization within the panth, and possible schism? 

Admin note: This story is so important that I have copied it as a separate thread, whilst leaving it here too, as it represents a important and related development of the initial article. :happykaur:

*Connected thread at http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/hard-talk/30850-excommunicated-get-apology-chance-sikh-high.html*


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Jun 6, 2010)

*RE:* They also prohibited Sikh scholars and sangat from commenting on Dasam Granth unless the final decision was taken by Akal Takht in this regard.

*"All the big powers they've silenced me. So much for free speech and choice on this fundamental human right."*

This action of the Akal Takht is a cruel "on-going" joke on the Sikhs! Akal Takht at present is more impotent than I ever thought since Dumma controls all the marbles! The BADALS being the Masters of the game: *VOTES & NOTES !*


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 6, 2010)

Respected Soul Jyot ji

The actions of the Akal Takht are not even consistent with the Sikh Rehat Maryada, nor are they consistent with the historical and political role that applies to them. Given that, and given the VOTES and NOTES, I personally do not see how many of the sangats the diaspora will comply, nor the independent sangats of India. We have already seen this in the news. Curiously it began last fall in Finland didn't it?


----------



## roopsidhu (Jun 8, 2010)

SSA,
Sangat and scholers are prohibited to comment. comment what ? pro or anti?
What gurbani says in this regard :-

ਬੋਲਿਸੁਧਰਮੀੜਿਆਮੋਨਿਕਤਧਾਰੀਰਾਮ॥
O you of sublime faith, speak; why do you remain silent

Truth never shy from discussions.
But gurbani also says that:-

ਜਿਥੈਬੋਲਣਿਹਾਰੀਐਤਿਥੈਚੰਗੀਚੁਪ॥੨
Where you are bound to lose by speaking, there, you ought to remain silent. ||
But the true words are never bond to loose. The truth is never bond to loose, hence the first statement of gurbani will prevail.
Roopsidhu


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 8, 2010)

I think we need to expect to read many more articles like this article because elections are just around the corner.


----------



## roopsidhu (Jun 8, 2010)

SSA,
You are right Narayanjot Kaur ji, This is the effect of elections only and this is not the first time that discussion or comment are being prohibted.
Roopsidhu


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jun 9, 2010)

The honchos of the Akaal Takhat have made this beautiful pragmatic way of life envisioned and founded by Guru Nanak into the dogmatic talibanisation of, 'my way or highway' fear yielding anti Gurmat "religion". 

So many faux pas made  by these  so called ballet dancers who have been dancing on the anti gurmat grounds where the script is based on me-ism rather  than One-ism show their lack of self assuredness that Sikhi instills in all.

Women can not do Seva nor can do Keertan at Darbar Sahib.They have closed the four doors of Darbar Sahib by issuing  egotistical Hukumnaamas which resulted into people turning their kirpans into swords to hurt others because Akaal Takhat had forbidden  Prof. Darshan Singh to have Sangat in the  Gurdwara which again insults what Gurbani says," mil sadh sangat, bhaj keval naam"- ' oh, the like minded, get together and with the help of Gurbani, breed goodness within'.

After taking all these anti Gurmat decisions, the Akaal Takhat wants to give the " culprits", the  second chance to redeem themselves which is laughable  to say the least.

One should ask them to redeem themselves first by apologising for their own  transgressions to the Sangat. It is the Sangat who can give them the second chance, not the other way around.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## manbir (Jun 12, 2010)

It had to come to this. 
When we create institutions in the name of religion, they get the sanctity of the spirituality and puts human being on the highest pedestal.  After all human beings are humans with all the basic instincts. 
One day they land up with all the vices of the world and we all suffer !

I just do not understand why we need any Akal Takht.


----------



## spnadmin (Jun 12, 2010)

Manbir ji

Today the Jathedar is a civil servant salaried by the government -- yet media in the Diaspora refer to him as High Priest. Akal Takht was the place where gatherings for Gurmatta were held during the times to follow the death of Guru Gobind Singh. I am not telling you anything you do not already know. Just sharing your observation. 

For the curious this is a good link, by Dr. Harjinder Singh Dilgeer
Akal Takhat and Jathedar


----------



## manbir (Jun 12, 2010)

Narayanjot Kaur Ji

You are absolutely right. These civil servants have become uncivil ! Just see the way they talk, full of ego, like some commander in chief and threatening every body who happens to have mind of his own.  They consider themselves no less important in stature than our Gurus.


----------



## manbir (Jun 12, 2010)

Gatherings for Gurmattas can take place anywhere. 
If we take into account whole of Guru Period and ever after Guru Gobind Singh Ji,  Sikhs had their gatherings in places other than Akal Takht. If we analyze,  important Sikh activites were centered in places other than Akal Takht.
There is nothing pious about any Takht. It is only these Mahants who want to control the lives of Sikhs that these Takhts are functioning. They are all politicians, and that too of worst order.


----------

